# CDRom kann nicht gemountet werden [SOLVED]

## GTAdmin

Nabend,

Frage, Wieso kann man eingentlich keine Audio CDs mounten?

Ich las das hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-351920-highlight-cdrom+exist.html

Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ich keine Audio CDs mounten kann.

Wenn ich unter KDE auf Speichermedien und dann auf die CD klicke kommt als Meldung

```
Laufwerk kann nicht eingebunden werden.

Die Fehlermeldung lautet:

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
```

Wenn ich allerdings unter gxine eine DVD schaue, funktioniert es ?

GTAdmin

edit: Sorry, ich vergass noch die fstab zu posten

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user                                  0 0
```

Last edited by GTAdmin on Wed Sep 27, 2006 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lesu

Eine Audio-CD hat kein Dateisystem, deswegen kannst du sie nicht mounten. Du kannst sie gleich abspielen. KDE müsste meines Wissens nach auch nur den mount-Befehl durchführen und kann deshalb auch die Audio-CD nicht mounten.

Edit:

Habe noch etwas interessantes gefunden: Musik-CDs unter Linux abspielen

----------

## GTAdmin

 *lesu wrote:*   

> Eine Audio-CD hat kein Dateisystem, deswegen kannst du sie nicht mounten. Du kannst sie gleich abspielen. KDE müsste meines Wissens nach auch nur den mount-Befehl durchführen und kann deshalb auch die Audio-CD nicht mounten.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Habe noch etwas interessantes gefunden: Musik-CDs unter Linux abspielen

 

Hm, ich habe derzeitig xmms und MPlayer zur Verfügung.

Wenn ich das nun versuche, was Du mir vorschlägst - einfach einlegen und Play drücken,

passiert gar nichts. Mein Problem besteht daher immer noch.

GTAdmin

----------

## sidious

für XMMS brauchst du das audio-CD plugin.

ich glaube das paket heißt

```
media-plugins/xmms-cdaudio
```

Ob MPlayer audio CDs abspielen kann weiss ich nicht...

Für KDE kenne noch das Prgogramm KsCD zum abspielen von audio-CDs

----------

## GTAdmin

 *sidious wrote:*   

> für XMMS brauchst du das audio-CD plugin.
> 
> ich glaube das paket heißt
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das Plugin habe ich drauf.

Laufen tut es trotzdem noch nicht

GTAdmin

----------

## sidious

Ist das Laufwerk per audiokabel mit der soundkarte verbunden?

Das klingt zwar jetzt etwas dumm, aber sind die Mixer-Einstellungen für CD auch nicht auf mute/null?

(war bei mir mal so, habe ewig rumprobiert bis ich es dann endlich mal gemerkt habe...)

----------

## firefly

japp kann es einfach cdda://[tracknummer] oder cddb:// (mit cddb abfrage)angeben  :Wink: 

----------

## GTAdmin

 *sidious wrote:*   

> Ist das Laufwerk per audiokabel mit der soundkarte verbunden?
> 
> Das klingt zwar jetzt etwas dumm, aber sind die Mixer-Einstellungen für CD auch nicht auf mute/null?
> 
> (war bei mir mal so, habe ewig rumprobiert bis ich es dann endlich mal gemerkt habe...)

 

Das Laufwerk ist normal per IDE Bus am Mainboard. Keine Kabelverbindung zur Soundkarte (Terratec Aureon PCI)

Mixereinstellungen sind i.O.

Bei Muting würde zumindest die Titelzeit anfangen zu laufen.

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> japp kann es einfach cdda://[tracknummer] oder cddb:// (mit cddb abfrage)angeben 

 

Das sagt mir so gut wie nichts.

GTAdmin

----------

## franzf

Also, 3 schnelle Möglichkeiten um an den Inhalt der Audio-CD zu kommen:

1) amarok (kann das definitiv  :Smile: )

2) kaffeine (auch sicher)

3) audiocd:/ im Konqueror

Die letzte Möglichkeit kann dann weiter als simple Rip-Lösung (just drag`n`drop) verwendet werden.

Einstellungen hierzu im kcontrol -> Sound & Multimedia -> Adio CDs -> * Kodierer.

Audio-CDs mounten geht nüscht, Video-DVDs hingegen sollten gehen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   japp kann es einfach cdda://[tracknummer] oder cddb:// (mit cddb abfrage)angeben  
> 
> Das sagt mir so gut wie nichts.
> 
> GTAdmin

 

moep  :Wink: 

für die komplette audio-cd(ohne cddb abfrage):

```
mplayer cdda://
```

nur den 1. track(ohne cddb abfrage):

```
mplayer cdda://1
```

wenn du die cddb abfrage haben möchtest, ersetzte cdda mit cddb.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *GTAdmin wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*   japp kann es einfach cdda://[tracknummer] oder cddb:// (mit cddb abfrage)angeben  
> 
> Das sagt mir so gut wie nichts.
> 
> GTAdmin 
> ...

 

die Ausgabe für diesen Befehl lautet:

```
~ $ mplayer cdda://

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen:

93 Audio- & 211 Videocodecs

Öffne Joystick-Gerätedatei '/dev/input/js0'.

Spiele cdda://.

[file] No filename

Konnte 'cdda://' nicht öffnen.

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)
```

----------

## GTAdmin

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Also, 3 schnelle Möglichkeiten um an den Inhalt der Audio-CD zu kommen:
> 
> 1) amarok (kann das definitiv )
> 
> 2) kaffeine (auch sicher)
> ...

 

Ich glaube mit Amarok werde ich mich auch mal beschäftigen. Man liest viel darüber.

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

bei mir:

```
$ mplayer cdda://

MPlayer 1.0pre8-3.4.6 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:        Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.80GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 4)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

93 Audio- & 211 Videocodecs

Linux-RTC-Initialisierungsfehler in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied

Versuche, "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" zu deinen Systemstartskripten hinzuzufügen.

Spiele cdda://.

Musik-CD mit 7 Titeln gefunden.

Track 1

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

alsa-init: using device default

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...

A:   0.6 (00.5) of 2415.3 (40:15.3)  1.5% 
```

```
$ emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X aac alsa cdparanoia directfb dts dvd dvdread encode fbcon ggi gif gtk ipv6 jpeg libcaca live lzo mad mmx mmxext musepack nas nvidia openal opengl oss png real rtc samba sdl sse sse2 tga theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim xinerama xmms xv xvid xvmc -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -doc -dv -dvb -esd -i8x0 -jack -joystick -lirc -livecd -matrox -speex -svga -v4l -v4l2" LINGUAS="de%* -bg% -cs% -da% -el% -en% -es% -fr% -hu% -ja% -ko% -mk% -nl% -no% -pl% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -sk% -tr% -uk% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 274 kB 

Total size of downloads: 274 kB
```

----------

## GTAdmin

So, Amarok kann es auch nicht.

Beim Klick auf Audio CD wiedergeben kommt:

```
Die Audio-CD ist nicht lesbar
```

Der CD-Player unter Gnome kann es auch nicht.

Ich glaube aber nun herausgefunden zu haben, dass mein Problem auf dem Pfad beruht.

Der CD Player unter Gnome gibt mir nämlich kein Gerät an.

Also muss der Fehler in der fstab sein.

GTAdmin

----------

## franzf

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> die fstab zu posten
> 
> ```
> /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user                                  0 0
> ```
> ...

 

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0
```

Das ists bei mir, als fstype also auto statt iso9660.

Kannst du normale CDs (also non-audio) mounten?

----------

## sidious

also ich habe in der fstab statt /dev/cdrom direkt das device stehen, also /dev/hdc (bei mir)

```
/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,ro  0 0
```

mit

```
 xmms /mnt/cdrom
```

spielt er dann die audio-CD, falls eine eingelegt ist  :Wink: 

ich musste bei den einstellungen für das xmms-cdaudio-plugin Abspielmodus: "digitale audio-extraction" auswählen, da das LW auch nicht über ein kabel mit der soundkarte verbunden ist.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *GTAdmin wrote:*   die fstab zu posten
> 
> ```
> /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user                                  0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Nein, interessanterweise kann ich bei dieser Gentoo Installtion gar nichts mit dem cdrom

anfangen. Ich kompiliere gerade einen "Großauftrag", wenn der durch ist, versuch ichs mal mit auto.

Aber ich glaube der Pfad ist trotzdem nicht korrekt.

Anyway, melde mich dann wieder.

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

Leider brachte auto nicht die gewünschte Abhilfe.

Hier mal ein paar Meldungen, wenn ich versuche CD Wiedergabe zu starten:

Gnome - Anwendungen - Unterhaltungsmedien - Cd Player --> Could not open CD.

Gnome - Anwendungen - Unterhaltungsmedien - gxine - CD --> Automatisches Wiedergabe-Input-Plugin CD schlug fehl & Überprüfen Sie engine-Meldungen für Details.

Gnome - Anwendungen - Unterhaltungsmediean - amarok - Aktion = Audio CD abspielen --> Audio CD nicht lesbar

usw. usw. usw.

Mir ist übrigend aufgefallen, dass

```
/dev/cdrom
```

gar nicht existiert.

Ausgabe:

```
~ $ ls /dev/

adsp      loop1      ptya5  ptybd  ptyd5  ptyed  ptyq5  ptyrd  ptyt5  ptyud  ptyw5  ptyxd  ptyz5   stderr  tty26  tty48  ttya3  ttybb  ttyd3  ttyeb  ttyq3  ttyrb  ttysf  ttyu7  ttyvf  ttyx7  ttyyf    vcs5

audio     loop2      ptya6  ptybe  ptyd6  ptyee  ptyq6  ptyre  ptyt6  ptyue  ptyw6  ptyxe  ptyz6   stdin   tty27  tty49  ttya4  ttybc  ttyd4  ttyec  ttyq4  ttyrc  ttyt0  ttyu8  ttyw0  ttyx8  ttyz0    vcs6

bus       loop3      ptya7  ptybf  ptyd7  ptyef  ptyq7  ptyrf  ptyt7  ptyuf  ptyw7  ptyxf  ptyz7   stdout  tty28  tty5   ttya5  ttybd  ttyd5  ttyed  ttyq5  ttyrd  ttyt1  ttyu9  ttyw1  ttyx9  ttyz1    vcs7

console   loop4      ptya8  ptyc0  ptyd8  ptyp0  ptyq8  ptys0  ptyt8  ptyv0  ptyw8  ptyy0  ptyz8   tts     tty29  tty50  ttya6  ttybe  ttyd6  ttyee  ttyq6  ttyre  ttyt2  ttyua  ttyw2  ttyxa  ttyz2    vcsa

core      loop5      ptya9  ptyc1  ptyd9  ptyp1  ptyq9  ptys1  ptyt9  ptyv1  ptyw9  ptyy1  ptyz9   tty     tty3   tty51  ttya7  ttybf  ttyd7  ttyef  ttyq7  ttyrf  ttyt3  ttyub  ttyw3  ttyxb  ttyz3    vcsa1

disk      loop6      ptyaa  ptyc2  ptyda  ptyp2  ptyqa  ptys2  ptyta  ptyv2  ptywa  ptyy2  ptyza   tty0    tty30  tty52  ttya8  ttyc0  ttyd8  ttyp0  ttyq8  ttys0  ttyt4  ttyuc  ttyw4  ttyxc  ttyz4    vcsa12

dmfm      loop7      ptyab  ptyc3  ptydb  ptyp3  ptyqb  ptys3  ptytb  ptyv3  ptywb  ptyy3  ptyzb   tty1    tty31  tty53  ttya9  ttyc1  ttyd9  ttyp1  ttyq9  ttyS0  ttyt5  ttyud  ttyw5  ttyxd  ttyz5    vcsa2

dsp       lp0        ptyac  ptyc4  ptydc  ptyp4  ptyqc  ptys4  ptytc  ptyv4  ptywc  ptyy4  ptyzc   tty10   tty32  tty54  ttyaa  ttyc2  ttyda  ttyp2  ttyqa  ttys1  ttyt6  ttyue  ttyw6  ttyxe  ttyz6    vcsa3

fb        mem        ptyad  ptyc5  ptydd  ptyp5  ptyqd  ptys5  ptytd  ptyv5  ptywd  ptyy5  ptyzd   tty11   tty33  tty55  ttyab  ttyc3  ttydb  ttyp3  ttyqb  ttyS1  ttyt7  ttyuf  ttyw7  ttyxf  ttyz7    vcsa4

fb0       misc       ptyae  ptyc6  ptyde  ptyp6  ptyqe  ptys6  ptyte  ptyv6  ptywe  ptyy6  ptyze   tty12   tty34  tty56  ttyac  ttyc4  ttydc  ttyp4  ttyqc  ttys2  ttyt8  ttyv0  ttyw8  ttyy0  ttyz8    vcsa5

fbsplash  mixer      ptyaf  ptyc7  ptydf  ptyp7  ptyqf  ptys7  ptytf  ptyv7  ptywf  ptyy7  ptyzf   tty13   tty35  tty57  ttyad  ttyc5  ttydd  ttyp5  ttyqd  ttyS2  ttyt9  ttyv1  ttyw9  ttyy1  ttyz9    vcsa6

fd        null       ptyb0  ptyc8  ptye0  ptyp8  ptyr0  ptys8  ptyu0  ptyv8  ptyx0  ptyy8  random  tty14   tty36  tty58  ttyae  ttyc6  ttyde  ttyp6  ttyqe  ttys3  ttyta  ttyv2  ttywa  ttyy2  ttyza    vcsa7

full      nvidia0    ptyb1  ptyc9  ptye1  ptyp9  ptyr1  ptys9  ptyu1  ptyv9  ptyx1  ptyy9  rtc     tty15   tty37  tty59  ttyaf  ttyc7  ttydf  ttyp7  ttyqf  ttyS3  ttytb  ttyv3  ttywb  ttyy3  ttyzb    zero

i2c       nvidiactl  ptyb2  ptyca  ptye2  ptypa  ptyr2  ptysa  ptyu2  ptyva  ptyx2  ptyya  sda     tty16   tty38  tty6   ttyb0  ttyc8  ttye0  ttyp8  ttyr0  ttys4  ttytc  ttyv4  ttywc  ttyy4  ttyzc

i2c-0     nvram      ptyb3  ptycb  ptye3  ptypb  ptyr3  ptysb  ptyu3  ptyvb  ptyx3  ptyyb  sda1    tty17   tty39  tty60  ttyb1  ttyc9  ttye1  ttyp9  ttyr1  ttys5  ttytd  ttyv5  ttywd  ttyy5  ttyzd

i2c-1     port       ptyb4  ptycc  ptye4  ptypc  ptyr4  ptysc  ptyu4  ptyvc  ptyx4  ptyyc  sdb     tty18   tty4   tty61  ttyb2  ttyca  ttye2  ttypa  ttyr2  ttys6  ttyte  ttyv6  ttywe  ttyy6  ttyze

i2c-2     psaux      ptyb5  ptycd  ptye5  ptypd  ptyr5  ptysd  ptyu5  ptyvd  ptyx5  ptyyd  sdb1    tty19   tty40  tty62  ttyb3  ttycb  ttye3  ttypb  ttyr3  ttys7  ttytf  ttyv7  ttywf  ttyy7  ttyzf

initctl   ptmx       ptyb6  ptyce  ptye6  ptype  ptyr6  ptyse  ptyu6  ptyve  ptyx6  ptyye  sdb2    tty2    tty41  tty63  ttyb4  ttycc  ttye4  ttypc  ttyr4  ttys8  ttyu0  ttyv8  ttyx0  ttyy8  urandom

input     pts        ptyb7  ptycf  ptye7  ptypf  ptyr7  ptysf  ptyu7  ptyvf  ptyx7  ptyyf  sdb3    tty20   tty42  tty7   ttyb5  ttycd  ttye5  ttypd  ttyr5  ttys9  ttyu1  ttyv9  ttyx1  ttyy9  vcs

kmem      ptya0      ptyb8  ptyd0  ptye8  ptyq0  ptyr8  ptyt0  ptyu8  ptyw0  ptyx8  ptyz0  sdc     tty21   tty43  tty8   ttyb6  ttyce  ttye6  ttype  ttyr6  ttysa  ttyu2  ttyva  ttyx2  ttyya  vcs1

kmsg      ptya1      ptyb9  ptyd1  ptye9  ptyq1  ptyr9  ptyt1  ptyu9  ptyw1  ptyx9  ptyz1  sdc1    tty22   tty44  tty9   ttyb7  ttycf  ttye7  ttypf  ttyr7  ttysb  ttyu3  ttyvb  ttyx3  ttyyb  vcs12

log       ptya2      ptyba  ptyd2  ptyea  ptyq2  ptyra  ptyt2  ptyua  ptyw2  ptyxa  ptyz2  shm     tty23   tty45  ttya0  ttyb8  ttyd0  ttye8  ttyq0  ttyr8  ttysc  ttyu4  ttyvc  ttyx4  ttyyc  vcs2

loop      ptya3      ptybb  ptyd3  ptyeb  ptyq3  ptyrb  ptyt3  ptyub  ptyw3  ptyxb  ptyz3  snd     tty24   tty46  ttya1  ttyb9  ttyd1  ttye9  ttyq1  ttyr9  ttysd  ttyu5  ttyvd  ttyx5  ttyyd  vcs3

loop0     ptya4      ptybc  ptyd4  ptyec  ptyq4  ptyrc  ptyt4  ptyuc  ptyw4  ptyxc  ptyz4  sound   tty25   tty47  ttya2  ttyba  ttyd2  ttyea  ttyq2  ttyra  ttyse  ttyu6  ttyve  ttyx6  ttyye  vcs4
```

Sorry, für die Masse an Zeichen...

GTAdmin

----------

## franzf

1) Dein CD-Rom ist wirklich angeschlossen? ( :Very Happy: )

2) Du hast die Unterstützung im Kernel? (wahrscheinlicher)

Was sagt 

```
ls -l /dev | grep cdrom
```

Dann siehste ob ein anderes Gerät mit der Gruppe cdrom belegt wurde, was dann für dich in Frage käme (hier z.B. noch hda + hdb, auf welche cdrom und cdrom1 symlinken).

----------

## GTAdmin

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 1) Dein CD-Rom ist wirklich angeschlossen? ()
> 
> 2) Du hast die Unterstützung im Kernel? (wahrscheinlicher)
> 
> Was sagt 
> ...

 

1.) CD-Rom ist angeschlossen, unter XP läufts akkurat   :Very Happy: 

2.) Zur Kernel Unterstützung habe ich keine Veränderungen von der Standardinstallation vorgenommen.

```
ls -l /dev | grep cdrom
```

gibt genau das hier aus:

```
 
```

(Kein Witz, die Ausgabe ist wirklich leer)

GTAdmin

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /dev | grep cdrom
> ```
> ...

 

Okay, dann wird /dev/cdrom nicht erzeugt (schau mal ob du die Option RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc drinn hast. Wenn ja, auf no ändern und rebooten!)

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht erscheint, dann verwende halt einfach das entsprechende IDE Device:

Ist das Gerät am Primary Master angeschlossen, dann /dev/hda

Ist das Gerät am Primary Slave angeschlossen, dann /dev/hdb

Ist das Gerät am Secondary Master angeschlossen, dann /dev/hdc

Ist das Gerät am Secondary Slave angeschlossen, dann /dev/hdd

/dev/cdrom ist meistens eh nur ein Link auf das entsprechende Device oder verwendet die selbe Major/Minor Nummer wie das entsprechende Device.

Und wenn du gar nicht sicher bist welches nun dein CDROm sein könnte:

```
dmesg |grep -i --color "hd[a-z]:"
```

Dort siehst du dann schon welches Device dein CDROM ist.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## firefly

ui ganz korios:

was sagt ein (ich nehme an dasß das laufwerk ein IDE gerät ist)

```
dmesg | grep hda
```

----------

## franzf

Wenn ihr euch die (komplette) Device-Liste anschaut gibts da leider kein hd*.

Nur sd[ab][1-9].

Also werden die auch gar nicht generiert.

Wären im übrigen die Devices erstellt worden, aber nicht nach cdrom gesymlink, wäre die Ausgabe von ls -l /dev | grep cdrom auch nicht sooo leer (da die hd*-Devices mit Gruppe cdrom ausgestattet worden wären)...

Kurioso...

----------

## firefly

franzf: stimmt. Dann sollte GTAdmin mal sagen ob seine Laufwerke SCSI laufwerke sind oder nicht.

Wenn es sich um IDE-geräte handelt, dann hat er wohl den IDE-support nicht im kernel, oder wenn als modul nicht geladen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> franzf: stimmt. Dann sollte GTAdmin mal sagen ob seine Laufwerke SCSI laufwerke sind oder nicht.

 

Hat er doch schon weiter oben  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das Laufwerk ist normal per IDE Bus am Mainboard[...]

 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Wenn es sich um IDE-geräte handelt, dann hat er wohl den IDE-support nicht im kernel, oder wenn als modul nicht geladen.

 

Läuft darauf hinaus. Ja...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## XMath

 *firefly wrote:*   

> franzf: stimmt. Dann sollte GTAdmin mal sagen ob seine Laufwerke SCSI laufwerke sind oder nicht.

 

Oder S-ATA   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *XMath wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   franzf: stimmt. Dann sollte GTAdmin mal sagen ob seine Laufwerke SCSI laufwerke sind oder nicht. 
> 
> Oder S-ATA  

 

da S-ATA im kernel über das SCSI subsystem läuft ist das wurscht  :Wink:  denn bei beiden hast du dann /dev/sd*

----------

## GTAdmin

@Stigmata

So, nu will ich mal sehen, ob ich allen in einer Antwort antworten kann.

Also, die RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" in

/etc/conf.d/rc steht bereits auf "no". Die Ausgabe von

```
dmesg |grep -i --color "hd[a-z]:"
```

bleibt natürlich auch leer, weil wie unten gesagt kein hd* existiert. Wenn ich

```
dmesg |grep -i --color "sd[a-z]:"
```

nehme, werden mir drei Laufwerke gemeldet und die haben bei mir folgende Funktionen:

sda = WindowsXP

sdb = Gentoo Linux

sdc = Externe Festplatte - das war alles

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@firefly

Also es handelt sich bei allen drei "sds" um sata Festplatten (SCSI Low Level Drivers sind eingebunden) und bei meinem Pioneer DVDr110 um einen DVD IDE Brenner.

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

Nachlese:

Pioneer DVR110 hängt am Secondary Master

GTAdmin

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> Pioneer DVR110 hängt am Secondary Master

 

Dann tippe ich mal auf fehlende ATAPI Unterstützung im Kernel. (Ist aber nur ein schuss ins Blaue)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## firefly

Dann kann es wirklich nur daran liegen, das im kernel die Unterstützung für den IDE-port nicht aktiviert wurde.

kannst du die ausgabe von lspci hier posten und schau mal ob du den richtigen IDE-treiber, wenn du den IDE support nicht grad komplett vergessen hast zu aktivieren  :Wink: , im kernel aktiviert hast.

----------

## GTAdmin

So, Kombi_Antwort wieder:

lspci:

```
~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
```

und die IDE Treiber sind eigentlich Standard (Dies ist die Auswahl. der Rest ist nicht aktiviert):

```
Device Drivers  --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

 <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

 <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support 

 <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support 

 <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support 

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support 

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support 

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support 

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available 

 <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support
```

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> So, Kombi_Antwort wieder:
> 
> lspci:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

öhm wiso hast du den VIA IDE chipset ausgewählt, obwohl du nen Intel chipset hast?

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

 

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm wiso hast du den VIA IDE chipset ausgewählt, obwohl du nen Intel chipset hast?
> 
>  *Quote:*   00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02) 

 

Ohje, da habe ich wohl beim ersten Kernelbauen was vergessen.

Ich habe hier soviele ausgedruckte Dokumente, was ich für den Kernel alles brauche.

Natürlich hatte ich in einer vorherigen Installation den richtigen Chipsatz angegeben, nur diesmal habe ich ihn vergessen.

So,

Audio-CD rein, starten und:

```
Der gewählte Datenträger konnte nicht eingebunden werden.

mount: i could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
```

DVD Video

```
Der gewählte Datenträger konnte nicht eingebunden werden.

mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'
```

Hm, Laufwerk scheint erkannt zu werden, aber es läuft bisher noch keine einzige silberne Scheibe...

type ist nun auto und nicht mehr iso9660

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

ähm audio-cds kann man nicht mounten  :Wink:  sondern einfach mit mplayer und co abspielen  :Wink: 

auch video-dvds braucht du nicht zu mounte. Die player müssen nur das passende device unter /dev kennen und schon funktioniert das abspielen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Das mit dem nicht mounten wurde dir übrigens schon im zweiten Post dieses Threads mitgeteilt!

 *Quote:*   

> Eine Audio-CD hat kein Dateisystem, deswegen kannst du sie nicht mounten. Du kannst sie gleich abspielen. KDE müsste meines Wissens nach auch nur den mount-Befehl durchführen und kann deshalb auch die Audio-CD nicht mounten. 

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## GTAdmin

Ja danke.

Audio CDs laufen nun auch unter Gnome - Cd Player.

Nur dvds möchte er nicht abspielen. Nicht in MPlayer und nicht in gxine.

Aber es existiert nun ein /dev/dvd

Macht es Sinn, die fstab dahingehend anzupassen?

GTAdmin

----------

## Finswimmer

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm wiso hast du den VIA IDE chipset ausgewählt, obwohl du nen Intel chipset hast?
> 
>  *Quote:*   00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)  
> 
> Ohje, da habe ich wohl beim ersten Kernelbauen was vergessen.
> ...

 

Aktivier mal udf im Kernel.

Tobi

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aktivier mal udf im Kernel.
> 
> Tobi

 

udf drin - DVD wird nicht abgespielt...

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

probier mal 

```
mplayer dvd://1
```

und poste hier die ausgabe, wenn es nicht funktioniert

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> probier mal 
> 
> ```
> mplayer dvd://1
> ```
> ...

 

Ausgabe

```
~ $ mplayer dvd://1

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen:

93 Audio- & 211 Videocodecs

Öffne Joystick-Gerätedatei '/dev/input/js0'.

Spiele dvd://1.

Datei nicht gefunden: '1'

Konnte 'dvd://1' nicht öffnen.

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)

```

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

und was kommt bei:

mplayer  -cdrom-device /dev/dvd dvd://1

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> und was kommt bei:
> 
> mplayer  -cdrom-device /dev/dvd dvd://1

 

Ausgabe

```
~ $ mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/dvd dvd://1

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen:

93 Audio- & 211 Videocodecs

Öffne Joystick-Gerätedatei '/dev/input/js0'.

Spiele dvd://1.

Datei nicht gefunden: '1'

Konnte 'dvd://1' nicht öffnen.

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)
```

Melde mich morgen Nachmittag wieder, habe schon ganz eckige Augen

----------

## GTAdmin

So, ich konnte das Problem nun lösen.

Ich vergaß lediglich für das Kompilat der jeweiligen Anwendungen, das USE-Flag >dvd< zu setzen   :Sad: 

Thema durch Puh.

GTAdmin

----------

